# Best type of processor for gaming



## cyborg939

I am in the market for a new processor (a new mobo and all, too) and would like to know what kind of processor is best, Intel or AMD. I know that the AMD FX line is pretty good with Vista and games, and same on Intel. Any suggestions? What kind of graphics cards would pair best with each?


----------



## millersandy_sm

intel dual-core works amazing for me on my new dell


----------



## ACA529

Intel Core 2 Duo would currently be the best processor for gaming. You would also be fine running an AMD Athlon X2 for a cheaper price tag.


----------



## hapkidokid

i would go for an amd for a gaming CPU just for the main reason of the 3d now... intels dont have that feture so... if u dont know what 3d now does its very simple.. what 3d now done is in a nut shell takes out the CPU when doin anything that has to deal with and sort of graphic so in a way theres no middle man to talk to therefore its faster and smoother... put its just a prefrence so


----------



## ferrija1

The top of the line (and not too expensive) is the Intel Core 2 Duo. If you're going to get an Intel processor, get the Core 2 Duo. AMD makes great processors, too.


----------



## indiandan

AMD make the best processor for gaming


----------



## ferrija1

indiandan said:


> AMD make the best processor for gaming


Yeah, now that I think about it a bit, the Core 2 Duo really isn't a gaming processor.


----------



## armykil

get the Intel core 2 quad extreme QX6700 the best for gaming right now pricey but the best i have its excellent i do alot of gaming so far no problems just the best:up:


----------



## indiandan

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,1813755,00.asp
gaming processor


----------



## ClosedAccount3

That article compares it to an Intel Pentium 4 Extreme edition, not a Core 2 Duo.

Aka it's outdated and pretty meaningless.


----------



## trapper_87

I would 100% back the C2D. Here are some benchmark tables for games and programs, just change which program you want benchmarked. The FEAR one here is domnated by the C2Ds, the top 5 preformers are Intel, which by the way just had a HUGE price drop. Sure, you can get a higher costing AMD and have it do nicely, but the C2Ds from the 6600 up just dominate in games, plus they overclock like mad. I have my E6600 at 3.00ghz, all I did was bump up the FSB and I was done, my temps stayed the exact same as when I was at stock aswell.


----------



## RT

IMHO, just a general comment...

you must also consider what games you'll be playing, as some demand more of your CPU (this I know  )and others stress your GPU (this I know, also  ).
You can't know what games and apps will require of your system before they are developed and near release. It's hard to "future proof" yourself for long.

At the moment, I agree with those who've mentioned the Intel Core 2 Duo as the best...certainly what I'd choose for now.
But in six months (or less) the hardware landscape will likely change again, and I might become an AMD fan (again).

They always swing, Intel and AMD, Nvidia and ATI. Prices spiral dramatically at times.
Competition is good, but one must balance what you _want_ with what you _need_, tempered by what you can _afford_...at the moment.

Almost like buying a house, these days


----------



## ACA529

I'd go with the AMD X2 'cause AMD does really make the best processors for gaming...


----------



## RSM123

cyborg939 said:


> I am in the market for a new processor (a new mobo and all, too) and would like to know what kind of processor is best, Intel or AMD. I know that the AMD FX line is pretty good with Vista and games, and same on Intel. Any suggestions? What kind of graphics cards would pair best with each?


What games do you have in mind, as they will no doubt have engendered different feedback from users with the wide variety of pc setups out there ?

Also what is your realstic budget for this upgrade ? More and more people are gravitating towards the latest 8800 cards, in readiness for Direct X 10. Yet this can lead to excessive spending, since there are still very few games that are actually using DX 10, and furthermore, these cards are still selling at a premium. Again with these cards in mind, there are users so desperate to get their hands on one, that they are opting for the 'cut down' 320 mb versions ... rather than the 640 / 768 mb high end cards. The problem for them is likely to be that, though they want 'cutting edge', within a year, these cards will be at best mid range.

Take a look at the system 'bundles' here :

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=339

As you can see, they include cpu / mobo / ram.

Not suggesting you make a purchase, but read what sort of package is being offered, also read the feedback / reviews wherever possible - then Google for particular components to check for plus points / bugs, etc .... things like excessive heat, crashes, suitability for overclocking, etc.


----------

